# Electric Kettles - what do you think?



## Janet H (Jan 15, 2019)

I recently stayed at a friends house and they had an electric kettle - fabulously fast hot water!  Despite generally avoiding single use appliances I am sorely tempted to buy one.  I drink a lot of tea and having to put the kettle on the stove is a nuisance as I can;t really walk away as the water heats. 

Do you have one? Do you like it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2019)

SO bought a cheap one years ago and we were amazed at how fast the water boiled. However, her use for it waned and it languishes in the basement.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2019)

When I need hot water, I heat it in the microwave. Never saw a need for another gadget.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 15, 2019)

It is the most frequently used appliance in our kitchen.    We use it at least 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2019)

roadfix said:


> It is the most frequently used appliance in our kitchen.    We use it at least 2 or 3 times a day.




+1


Where we live, iced tea is a staple.  I also use it to heat water to make my homemade liquid laundry detergent, along with plenty of other uses.


Love our "hot pot."


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm an iced tea addict, and I got a 4 1/2 qt  stovetop kettle, induction capable, so that I could
heat it on my countertop induction burner, during the summer.  It heats much faster than any electric kettle I've seen in other kitchens (1 gal in about 14 minutes) and as fast as  my 20k btu/hr burners on my range.  Once the AC is off, I don't mind the heat going into the kitchen from the stovetop, so the induction burner goes into storage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2019)

I love my electric kettle, used several times a day.  Great for tea and french press.  Is also hot enough for those times I want a cup o'noodles or quick oats. Half a cup of hot water and half a can of condensed soup stirred up in a bowl.  Perfect. I use it more than the coffee pot lately.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Janet,

They are quite popular on the other side of the pond.

And I hear Andy might have one for sale cheap.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 15, 2019)

In my first house, I had a hot water dispenser built into my kitchen sink. Something like this...

https://www.amazon.com/InSinkErator...&pf_rd_p=8dc04ed9-0c0b-5075-b451-bac4c6d7e94f


Instant hot water. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2019)

FrankZ said:


> Janet,
> 
> They are quite popular on the other side of the pond.
> 
> And I hear Andy might have one for sale cheap.



Brits are dumbfounded to find out not every American home is equipped with them.

And how dare you tell J how much money to spend. Are you well? 



caseydog said:


> In my first house, I had a hot water dispenser built into my kitchen sink. Something like this...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/InSinkErator...&pf_rd_p=8dc04ed9-0c0b-5075-b451-bac4c6d7e94f
> 
> ...



Obviously, from lead pipe. 

Glad I had much to offer this thread, lol


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2019)

An electric kettle is needed for ice tea? 

I don't get it, but then I guess other ice tea lovers make it differently than we do. 

We always have a gallon container of cold tea in the fridge, ready for ice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2019)

*Kayelle,* I've made overnight ice tea in the fridge since I was a kid - that's  how my Mom made it. In a pinch, when I wanted ice tea right then and didn't have any in the fridge, I'd make hot tea double-strength and pour it over ice.

*Janet*, I must be the odd (wo)man out. I had one. Didn't like it. Got rid of it. The reason? The minimum amount of water you needed to put into the kettle was nearly a quart. Since my biggest tea cup is 15 ounces, and I never re-boil water for tea, I was tossing out water whenever I made a cup of tea (there were only so many plants I could water...). I suppose there are smaller models on the market now that would result in heating only the water I could use. Something you might want to keep in mind.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> In my first house, I had a hot water dispenser built into my kitchen sink. Something like this...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/InSinkErator...&pf_rd_p=8dc04ed9-0c0b-5075-b451-bac4c6d7e94f
> 
> ...



Basically have the same thing built in.  So I can't speak for a kettle, but I can speak for enjoying the convenience of hot water when I need it, whether it be for tea or just dissolving a bouillon .  So, if the convenience of having hot water on hand appeals to you, and you have the kitchen space, why not get it.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> .... I suppose there are smaller models on the market now that would result in heating only the water I could use. Something you might want to keep in mind.



Microwave oven


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2019)

*roadfix*, I'm happy enough with my OXO kettle.  I know one thing that would make the water boil quicker, though. Using a gas (instead of my electric) stove. I could heat a cup's worth of water on our daughter's stove in less time than I took me to get my teabag out and put a bit of sugar into my cup!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2019)

My whistling tea kettle has been gathering dust since I started cold brewing my tea and coffee, I heat it up one mug at a time in the microwave.

If you only need small amounts of water I would go with the microwave or a Sunbeam Hot Shot.

https://www.sunbeam.com/channeladvi...MIhOXi3cDz3wIVjI3ICh267wJ7EAQYASABEgJibPD_BwE

Good luck!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 18, 2019)

My wife loves her electric kettle.  She drinks a lot of tea, and she also makes Swiss Miss cocoa a lot on winter evenings.  The kettle takes less than 5 minutes to boil.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 18, 2019)

I recall reading that microwave ovens heat water unevenly, and you can get areas that are boiling, while other areas are below the boiling point.  Thermoworks tells you to calibrate thermometers on the stovetop, and not to use a microwave to boil water for calibration purposes.

  I have no aversion to single use appliances if a) they produce superior results, or b) if they are more convenient than other methods.  My Zoji rice cooker is a perfect example of this.

  I took a leap of faith and replaced a cheap Mr. Coffee coffee maker with a $150 Bona Vita coffee maker.  The results were significantly better, and I'm not looking back.  Others are happy with using a can of Folgers with any kind of coffee maker.  If you drink a lot of tea and want the best results, go for the electric kettle.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 18, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I recall reading that microwave ovens heat water unevenly, and you can get areas that are boiling, while other areas are below the boiling point.  Thermoworks tells you to calibrate thermometers on the stovetop, and not to use a microwave to boil water for calibration purposes.




I can see that happening if you don’t bring it to a rolling boil.

As for single use appliance I find the electric kettle to be most convenient and practical, nothing wrong with reboiling water left in the kettle from the morning, and they’re cheap and reliable.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I recall reading that microwave ovens heat water unevenly, and you can get areas that are boiling, while other areas are below the boiling point.  Thermoworks tells you to calibrate thermometers on the stovetop, and not to use a microwave to boil water for calibration purposes.



When I heat water in the microwave - usually for making bread - I stir the water around for a moment to even out the temperature.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2019)

For years, I thought an electric kettle sounded like a dumb idea. Just put a kettle on the stove. But, then I gave it a try. We love our electric kettle. We use it all the time. I would say a minimum of three times a day and easily five or six times. I like that I can walk away and I won't set the house on fire, okay, burn the kettle. I have burnt more than one regular kettle.

 Mine will do smallish amounts of water and I think it has about a two litre capacity. Sure, I could use the microwave, but then I am guessing how long to set the MW to. I can tell my electric kettle what temperature I want (in 10°C increments) and it will beep and turn off when it gets there. 

We elongate our espressos with hot water from the electric kettle. We make pots of tea with hot water from the electric kettle. When something is cooking and needs a bit more water, hit the button on the electric kettle and quickly have boiling water to top up whatever.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for your various input. I make a lot of hot tea and also use hot water to make coffee in a pourover.  I too have incinerated more than one whistling kettle when the whistler got stuck or I simply forgot and was out of earshot.




taxlady said:


> We elongate our espressos with hot water from ..



Love this word in association with coffee...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 18, 2019)

Electric kettle for the win.


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 24, 2019)

If Miito hadn't failed it would have been good:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ric?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=kettle


----------



## roadfix (Feb 24, 2019)

hueberttix said:


> If Miito hadn't failed it would have been good:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ric?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=kettle



Well, it just feels more homey to me when I have a pot full of hot water sitting on the counter....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2019)

hueberttix said:


> If Miito hadn't failed it would have been good:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ric?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=kettle


What happened? They seem to have reached their funding goal.


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 24, 2019)

Who knows, but it seemed like a well designed product. It's an old concept updated, so I'm sure you'll be able to find something, maybe even make something of your own?


----------



## GilliAnne (Feb 24, 2019)

An electric kettle is standard in every UK household - as standard as a washing machine. The only time we would use a kettle on the stove would be if there was a power cut. 

Gillian


----------



## msmofet (Feb 24, 2019)

Alton Brown heats other liquids besides water in his. He often heats stock/broth for recipes.


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 24, 2019)

GilliAnne : that is assuming it's gas, and the kettle is all metal on the base (in which case it may work with an induction cooker?).

msmofet : If anything heating stock with just the prongs of heather would be easier to clean and maintain. I can't imagine using a kettle to reheat a stock, unless perhaps warming it through in a bain-marie?!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 29, 2019)

Time for a new electric kettle.    My $25, 1.7L kettle stopped working this morning so I ordered another one of the same on Amazon.    I'll get it tomorrow.    I got a good, solid couple of years of daily use out of this one and I'm ok with that.   Same color, white with pretty ring of blue LED's....


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2019)

roadfix said:


> Time for a new electric kettle. My $25, 1.7L kettle stopped working this morning so I ordered another one of the same on Amazon. I'll get it tomorrow. I got a good, solid couple of years of daily use out of this one and I'm ok with that. Same color, white with pretty ring of blue LED's....


 Can you please post the link. TIA


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Can you please post the link. TIA



This is what I ordered:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D3R7RZT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2019)

roadfix said:


> This is what I ordered:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D3R7RZT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Thank you for the link


----------



## Addie (Mar 30, 2019)

hueberttix said:


> If Miito hadn't failed it would have been good:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ric?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=kettle



I  probably would have been one of their customers. I love the fact of it not taking too much room on your counter.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 5, 2019)

I just spotted ATK's opinion on youtube...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSjFFXViofw


----------



## Janet H (Jun 5, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I just spotted ATK's opinion on youtube...



Thanks for posting the link... I'm still waffling and this was helpful.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2019)

I didn't even know there were glass electric kettles. Nice video.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2019)

After watching that video, I couldn't help but think they were dramatizing small differences to make a point. Steel kettles are hard to see into so get glass. Really? Who measures the amount of water that goes into a kettle? You measure the water you pour OUT of a kettle.

After seeing this, I'm especially pleased with the $25 kettle we have. It boils water really fast. That's why we bought it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 6, 2019)

I like glass kettles because you can see the water level at a glance as I walk into the kitchen.    I boil about 1.5 liters of water every morning to fill a liter size coffee press for morning coffee for the family.    I had SS kettles with narrow water level windows in the past but I much prefer the all glass, $25 kettles.   This is just personal preference.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 24, 2019)

This popped up on my Youtube page, so I'm passing it along in case you are still interested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrAQKrB2kM0

  I'm not a tea drinker - coffee only.  I bought a Bonavita coffee maker based on the reviews, as the temperature control is supposedly one of the best.  It makes noticeably better coffee than the coffee maker it replaced.  I never realized how important temperature is for making coffee, and I assume the same applies for tea.


----------



## kenmiller (Jun 24, 2019)

I think its a must buy appliance. I have given the same to my son. He is studying and living in a hostel.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> This popped up on my Youtube page, so I'm passing it along in case you are still interested.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrAQKrB2kM0
> 
> I'm not a tea drinker - coffee only.  I bought a Bonavita coffee maker based on the reviews, as the temperature control is supposedly one of the best.  It makes noticeably better coffee than the coffee maker it replaced.  I never realized how important temperature is for making coffee, and I assume the same applies for tea.



I agree that temperature makes a big difference when making coffee. I also drink tea. I have not found the temperature to be as picky. Nowadays, I make coffee with my espresso machine or with my Bialetti, stove top moka maker, so the devices take care of the temperature. I have a 1.7 litre electric kettle that plugs into an Australian, 240 W plug on my stove (Stirling's dad was a spark and installed that.) It's fast, really fast. Since I mostly use my electric kettle for tea and for elongating espressos, the goose neck doesn't sound like it would be useful for me. It sounds like it would be annoyingly slow. If I still made pour over coffee, it might be nice. Mine has a temperature setting in the handle, which is kinda nice, even though it can only be adjusted in 10°C increments.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2019)

I bought an electric kettle for my wife to take on her recent trip to Colombia to visit a friend.    According to my wife Colombians typically drink cheap instant coffee with water boiled on the stovetop.   There were no such thing as an electric kettle, well, until she smuggled a 1.5 liter electric kettle into that country.    The family she stayed with was just elated to have this unique appliance with blue led lights sitting on their countertop.
My wife was gifted a couple of little stovetop tortilla grills that practically everyone in Colombia uses.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 27, 2019)

Great exchange...  

Ross


----------



## asma_sh18 (Jul 7, 2019)

Most helpful gadget in my kitchen. Especially it helps me a lot in Winter season when I need hot water more.


----------

